# Foros Clasificados / Compra y Venta / Proveedores Servicios  CERTIFICACIÓN GLOBALG.A.P. V3.1/V4.0 RÁPIDA y EFICIENTE

## AngeloLazo

Pongo en conocimiento a los miembros del foro sobre mis servicios profesionales a empresas y productores (grandes, medianos y pequeños) para obtener  y mantener la certificación GLOBALG.A.P. de la manera más rápida y eficiente.  
  Adicionalmente preparo fundos y parcelas para la implementación de la nueva versión 4.0 que será obligatoria a partir del Enero 2012. 
  Aseguro un servicio de primera categoría a los mejores precios. Disponibilidad de viajar al interior de país y al extranjero. 
  EXPERIENCIA: 7 años trabajando en el secretariado de GLOBALG.A.P. en Alemania desarrollando la norma, capacitando al personal de las certificadoras autorizadas a nivel mundial, y también como coordinador de homologacion de normas como ChileGAP, MexicoGAP, ChinaGAP, Assured Produce (UK), QS (Alemania) etc. 
  Las personas interesadas pueden contactarme en este foro o a través de alguna de las siguientes vías:
  Correo electrónico: alazo@trustfoodperu.com
  celular: 998376406
  Nextel:837*6406 
  Quedo a su disposición y encantado de atenderlos en cualquier momento. 
  Saludos Cordiales 
  Angelo Lazo
  M.Sc. Agronegocios InternacionalesTemas similares: CURSO INTERNACIONAL DE BUENAS PRÁCTICAS AGRÍCOLAS ENFOCADO EN GLOBALG.A.P. IFA,  VERSIÓN 4.0 PARA FRUTAS Y HORTALIZAS + GRASP (EVALUACIÓN DE PRACTICAS SOCIALES). DÍAS 29, 30 Y 31 DE MAYO DE 2012. Artículo: Restaurantes de comida rápida importan papas para freír por falta de proveedores adecuados a su producto Con el fortalecimiento de capacidades y uso eficiente de recursos se podrá combatir el cambio climático LEYTON: Gobierno Impulsa Uso Eficiente del Agua para la Agricultura LEYTON: Gobierno Impulsa Uso Eficiente del Agua para la Agricultura

----------

